

Ask HN: US Digital Services - kbar13

I&#x27;ve been following 18F and news about the US Digital Service team for a while now, and after attending Mikey Dickerson&#x27;s keynote and Anna Shipman&#x27;s talk at Velocity I&#x27;ve decided I want to learn more about working for the government.<p>However, I can&#x27;t find any information on jobs at either organization. 18F appears to only have a informational marketing page, and USDS doesn&#x27;t seem to have a website at all.<p>Are there any HN community members who are involved or know about these groups that can offer more insight and&#x2F;or provide some kind of contact information?
======
kbar13
I asked Mikey Dickerson this question during his Q&A session with Tim O'Reilly
at Velocity NYC.

Paraphrased from memory:

18F can be contacted via their email form on at the bottom of their
website[0]. The US Digital Service team has some full time staff, but the
technical staff is mostly comprised of industry experts who are contracted in
more of a consultant type position.

[0] [https://18f.gsa.gov/](https://18f.gsa.gov/)

